# labeling question



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My DH is redoing our cards. 
We have our ingredients written on the card.

I use a modified walmart recipe. I just started making a version minus the lard and subbing Palm. 

He wants to only make one card that will cover three recipes. I think he should make three cards.

His version for lard based walmart, palm based walmart and a 80% olive oil.


Ingredients: Raw goat milk, saponified natural fats or palm oil; including olive, coconut and castor oil.

May include essential or fragrance oils. other ingredients may include aloe, herbs, honey and oatmeal.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I contemplated doing something similar to simply my labels but in the end decided to just make separate ones.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do sperate ones and keep them in my soap folder in documents, you have to change the names anyway, so why not just save each soap card to your program and pull it up to print. You swirl with clays, you want that on the label. One bar is 30% shea, you want this on the label. One bar is all essentail oils...one bar has herb infused olive oil in it, one bar is unscented and contains none of the above. It would be nice to come up with one card, but I could never figure out how to do it without it becoming more questions to answer. Now the logistics when you get bigger of having all this on seperate cards that printers charge a forture for, don't give discounts because it's all different....that does become expensive to initially buy. Vicki


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I think you should have separate cards too. Or at least don't throw lard in the natural fats category. If it's in the soap list it. I believe in disclosing all ingredients. I LOVE lard in my soap but I think it would be very disrespectful to my customers of different ethnic and religious backgrounds not to disclose that it is in my soap. 

I have templates made up for my different labels. It only takes me a few minutes to make up a new soap label.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

So, do you all put your soap ingredients on your label? I stopped doing it a long time ago but do it for private label soaps if they ask. At the markets & on my etsy shop I do have all the info, tho. And I list all ingredients in my shea cream, lip balm & bath salts on the labels.

I have one generic label template & a few special labels saved in a file & accessible on my desktop so I can get to them easily. I'm using Print Shop. Would like to up-grade to Publisher or something else but P S works ok & I'm used to it by now.

Jenny


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

One of the DGI people have their ingredients and scents listed on the back of their business cards.

It is efficient and serves three purposes. business card, listing of scents and ingredients.

Would you make three if it was part of your business cards?


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

If it was a part of my business cards, then no. I would just have one. I personally list ingredients for all my soaps. Each individual scent has it's own list of ingredients on it's label. For simplicity I am really working on streamlining this year. Too many different recipes and scents just makes things complicated. I have my lard recipe and I need to still figure out which veg recipe I want to stick with. Still working on getting scents narrowed down more. 

Of course you don't have to list ingredients if you don't make any claims about your soap. This is really a personal decision and what you are comfortable with. What kind of customers you have would make a difference in what you can do as well.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I list all soap ingredients for each bar type I make and I have 3 recipes that I use. I leave a blank spot on my label in which to handwrite the scent. I make no soap claims and do this out of consideration for the customer. My labels for each recipe are uniquely colored so customers do not get confused and neither do I. I use the same layout and graphics for each recipe. If it is a fragrance oil or an essential oil/oil blend it is stated when I write the scent on the bar. It works for me. I do think it is extremely important whether required or not to include an ingredients list on your label or add a card for each bar at the time of sale.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

My labels have my company name, type of soap ("goat milk & shea" or "aloe & shea", etc), scent, weight contact info. The shops display the same info sheet that I post at the market. It has info about me, my process, oils & fragrance info too. At the markets I speak with every customer about my soaps including the scent. Most could care less about the EO/FO but want to know that there are no animal fats. The folks that want EOs always ask which are, anyway. The added info on the label just looked cluttered & wasn't necessary. 

It's really up to you. I just make soap to get you clean, that's all, no fancy claims.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

If it were me, I would just go with the one card. In my experience, very few people ever look at the card for ingredients. If they have a concern about the ingredients, they ask you - even if they have a card in their hand. If you plan to do a lot of wholesaling, then you might want to do 3 separate cards, otherwise I wouldn't bother.

But I would change it to: May include essential oil, fragrance oil, aloe, herbs, honey, or oatmeal. 

PJ


----------

